# Balter IPA Clone



## Scott_H (1/3/19)

Hi,

Just throwing this out to the masses... has anyone got a AG clone recipe of Balter's IPA?

TIA


----------



## garage_life (1/3/19)

Not that I know of, here's an untested (by me) Pirate Life IPA that I assume I saved as a note from AHB, try to find that post maybe.
You can tweak this to taste and change up hops a a a decent base and work from there.


----------



## Scott_H (1/3/19)

Thanks Mate that looks like a very solid base recipe! I'll do some research and try find what hops they use.

I assume this is for a 21L batch?

Cheers


----------



## garage_life (1/3/19)

Scott_H said:


> Thanks Mate that looks like a very solid base recipe! I'll do some research and try find what hops they use.
> 
> I assume this is for a 21L batch?
> 
> Cheers


I assume so, put it into some software, I've only got this screenshot as a reference, post will be in here somewhere still. Note 75 min boil too so adjust expected wort volume if not doing 75min.

*Edit. Boil time note, typos


----------



## chesl73 (1/3/19)

Have a look at this. Haven't brewed it yet.


----------



## Ballaratguy (29/6/19)

hey would anyone be able to give me a recipe for Balter Captain Sensible or at least the hop bill. This is about the best mid strength beer that I’ve tasted


----------



## Nullnvoid (5/11/19)

Ballaratguy said:


> hey would anyone be able to give me a recipe for Balter Captain Sensible or at least the hop bill. This is about the best mid strength beer that I’ve tasted



Did you end up finding an answer to this?


----------



## Ballaratguy (6/11/19)

Nullnvoid said:


> Did you end up finding an answer to this?


No you have won the prize for the first reply
I have been using the pirate life throwback recipe that is is a forum here(V2 or 3) which is a good low abv recipe and have been playing around with the hops
Having recently tasted a halter xpa I would say that the XP’s has the same hop bill or very similar so I thought I’d try that


----------



## Moojie (7/9/20)

definatly searching for the same Balter Captain Sensible recipe if anyone is able to help this thread


----------



## Picko1 (15/6/21)

Hi guys, 

I’ve been looking around for an Nvc all grain clone of the balter IPA with no luck, has anybody had better success? TIA


----------



## deevee (19/6/21)

I don’t have balter ipa but u should try a bentspoke crankshaft clone discussed on this forum to get a beer similar to balter.


----------



## Picko1 (3/7/21)

Ok perfect will do, I’ve tried them and they are good. Can’t find the exact recipe on here, is there a link available? Cheers


----------



## chookherder (4/7/21)

Picko1 said:


> Ok perfect will do, I’ve tried them and they are good. Can’t find the exact recipe on here, is there a link available? Cheers


This one is good, the key is the Ekuanot hops… CamShaft IPA - Hoppy Days Brewing Supplies


----------



## David B (5/7/21)

chookherder said:


> This one is good, the key is the Ekuanot hops… CamShaft IPA - Hoppy Days Brewing Supplies


Just checking on the yeast, do I need to use all 3 or choose 1 packet? New to all grain brewing so may be a stupid question!!


----------



## chookherder (5/7/21)

David B said:


> Just checking on the yeast, do I need to use all 3 or choose 1 packet? New to all grain brewing so may be a stupid question!!


I think you’re asking if you use just one of the types of yeast, not specifically how many satchels of the yeast you choose to use?
I personally like the US-05 yeast for this type of beer and I would use 2x 11g satchels of it in a 25l batch.

cheers big beers,
Ben


----------



## Grmblz (5/7/21)

David B said:


> Just checking on the yeast, do I need to use all 3 or choose 1 packet? New to all grain brewing so may be a stupid question!!


No, just pick one, note if using the dry then two packets are required, if using wet then a starter would be necesary.


----------



## David B (5/7/21)

chookherder said:


> I think you’re asking if you use just one of the types of yeast, not specifically how many satchels of the yeast you choose to use?
> I personally like the US-05 yeast for this type of beer and I would use 2x 11g satchels of it in a 25l batch.
> 
> cheers big beers,
> Ben


Correct - thanks for clarifying, look forward to brewing this recipe


----------



## David B (5/7/21)

Grmblz said:


> No, just pick one, note if using the dry then two packets are required, if using wet then a starter would be necesary.


Many thanks for the clarification


----------



## David B (6/7/21)

Hi guys - interested to know the outcome if I increase volume to 27L, leave the malt the same and according to BF this will reduce the ABV to 6%. Am brewing in a 65L BZ. Would this change affect the brew.


----------



## chookherder (6/7/21)

It will change it but that’s no reason not to proceed. I’m sure you’ll run it a few more times to tweak to what you like. Just keep accurate notes and maintain good records and you will come to understand what changes have what impact on final beer. Have fun, it will still be awesome !!


----------



## jayred (7/7/21)

For those looking i have seen a few captain sensible recipes on the brewfather app


----------



## David B (8/7/21)

Many thanks for the reply, my reason for wanting to change the recipe is that 6.3% would knock me out after a couple of pints as I am an old bugger!!


----------



## Morgz (8/7/21)

chookherder said:


> This one is good, the key is the Ekuanot hops… CamShaft IPA - Hoppy Days Brewing Supplies



I've brewed this, it's fantastic, can taste the alcohol a bit though. I like it after about a week or 2, the hop burn settles down and flavours blend well. A few pints makes my close my eyes on the lounge though.


----------



## Morgz (8/7/21)

jayred said:


> For those looking i have seen a few captain sensible recipes on the brewfather app



Has anybody tried any of these, I love me a good mid strength.


----------



## deevee (9/7/21)

Look at the same hoppy days brewing supplies website under recipes and there is a captain responsible recipe. That will get you there.


----------



## David B (10/7/21)

deevee said:


> Look at the same hoppy days brewing supplies website under recipes and there is a captain responsible recipe. That will get you there.


excellent many thanks


----------



## Nullnvoid (13/7/21)

Does anyone else think it's kind of ironic that a Scott H wants a Balter IPA recipe. 

I mean surely if anyone knows what the Balter IPA recipe is, it's Scott H  LOL


----------



## deevee (14/7/21)

But that Scott H is from Melbourne and ain’t the other Scott H who may have an idea how to make this beer.


----------



## Picko1 (14/7/21)

Just tasted the brew, still no balter ipa but close. Force carbonated and chiller in the fermenter in the fridge for a few days to try and get some sludge out. Bit hit and his when brewing as is the first bre but will get better with time. Still need to find those balter hops bill


----------

